# Age Limit in Mass



## AydenW (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello All,

I have tried to look through all the treads for the information and I cannot find what I am looking for. In fact I have more questions than answers from doing so. Here is my question to you, Is 39 years old too old to get into law enforcement in Mass? I see that 32 years old is what the state site says, however some have said in the forums if to others that if they were to self pay that they would be able to apply and still get in. Is this true? As far as the age cap of 32 years old does every department in Mass follow this? Again please forgive my noob question I am having a difficult time finding the information. I appreciate your assistance.

Thank you,
Ayden


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

AydenW said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have tried to look through all the treads for the information and I cannot find what I am looking for. In fact I have more questions than answers from doing so. Here is my question to you, Is 39 years old too old to get into law enforcement in Mass? I see that 32 years old is what the state site says, however some have said in the forums if to others that if they were to self pay that they would be able to apply and still get in. Is this true? As far as the age cap of 32 years old does every department in Mass follow this? Again please forgive my noob question I am having a difficult time finding the information. I appreciate your assistance.
> 
> ...


The 32yo age cutoff depends on whether the municipality has adopted MGL Ch31 Sec58A. Check with the department where you live.


----------



## AydenW (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you Bloodhound.


----------

